# Tankstellen Gewinnspiel



## tommy tulpe (29 August 2012)

Hallo!

Hatte am Freitag (17.08.2012, 18:30) einen Anruf auf meinem AB.
Für weitere Informationen zu einem “Tankstellen Gewinnspiel“, soll man die Taste “Null“ drücken.

MFG Tommy


----------



## Reducal (30 August 2012)

Man kann nicht genug warnen. Wer die "0" drückt hat später ein böses Erwachen.


> http://www.polizei-beratung.de/them...innversprechen/gewinnversprechen-methode.html
> 
> ....um sich einen angeblichen Gewinnanspruch zu sichern und das möglichst schnell. Oder sie werden von einem Anrufer dazu aufgefordert, eine bestimmte *Ziffer oder Ziffernfolge zu drücken*. Wer das tut, landet zunächst in einer langen Warteschleife und wird dann in ein Gespräch verwickelt, das in der Regel nur ein Ziel hat: den Anrufer so lange wie möglich in der Leitung zu halten, damit *hohe Telefongebühren* anfallen. So manches Opfer hat auf diese Weise schon mehrere hundert Euro "vertelefoniert".


Leider kann man ohne Schaden nicht feststellen, aus welcher Richtung der Betrug konkret kommt.


----------



## Antiscammer (31 August 2012)

Wenn ich nicht wüsste, dass das rheinhessische Telomax-Früchtchen in U-Haft sitzt, würde ich annehmen, dass das genau hierzu passen würde, und dann wäre der Sprecher bestimmt der schon bekannte "Heinzi".
Da aber die wirklichen Hintermänner des Heppenheimer Zirkels bisher unbehelligt blieben, sollte man hier einmal nach bereits bekannten Handschriften und Ähnlichkeiten suchen.


----------

